

Not fundable - sriramk
http://blog.sriramk.com/not-fundable/

======
2pasc
One of my favorite anti-portfolio is the one from bessemer:
<http://www.bvp.com/portfolio/antiportfolio>

I remember when I advised my friends to work for Google in 2002 and people
were looking at me like I wanted something bad for their career. It's always
easy to dismiss opportunities that are one of a kind... even YC, with more
data than anybody, makes "hiring mistakes".

~~~
sriramk
Yes, this is inspired by BVP's antiportfolio. I love their humor about a topic
that stings all VCs.

------
dm8
I agree with the premise. But were they really not fundable? :-) I believe
investors were running after them (funny thing is 5 of them had Sequoia as
institutional investor, in fact first VC for 4). Also all of them worked like
a charm. In fact, when you used Google and YouTube for first time I bet your
reaction must be "wow, this just works". At least, that's how I felt.

